# Whirlpool Refrigerator freezing not cooling - sealed system leak



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Not an expert but does the appliance repair guy sell fridges?

Does not make sense to me that if there WAS a sealed system leak, the lower fridge would be cold. There is only one set of coils in that unit.

Perhaps this my yield a clue...









My WRT318FZDW02 Model Overview from PartSelect.com


Parts that fix freezer section too warm for Whirlpool Refrigerator WRT318FZDW02 like Capacitor and Evaporator Fan Motor




www.partselect.com


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Call your manufacturer. See if labor is covered under the 5 year seal system warranty. If it is it won’t cost you a dime. If labor is not covered it probably won’t be worth repair. It’s definitely a sealed system issue. That’s why all the ice is forming just at the top. The refrigerator never shuts off causing the ice build up. The little bit of ice is why your refrigerator is still cold. But it won’t be much longer. Most likely a bad evaporator coil


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

I looked up your model number. Parts and labor are covered for a sealed system repair. Call your manufacturer for a whirlpool,authorized service center near you


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

[QUOTE="
I have never tried to claim a warranty with refrigerator is it as bad as he says and is this diagnosis of the ice an indication of a sealed system leak?[/QUOTE]

&a decent tech will get you going the Frits time around. Disregard what the other company told you. You just need a a good company that’s willing to do a good diagnosis(finding the leak) then making the repair


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

BayouRunner said:


> Call your manufacturer. See if labor is covered under the 5 year seal system warranty. If it is it won’t cost you a dime. If labor is not covered it probably won’t be worth repair. It’s definitely a sealed system issue. That’s why all the ice is forming just at the top. The refrigerator never shuts off causing the ice build up. The little bit of ice is why your refrigerator is still cold. But it won’t be much longer. Most likely a bad evaporator coil


Thank you, I called Whirlpool and went through their robotic call system (what a pain!) only to be told:

(1) Yes there is a second through fifth year full warranty on sealed refrigeration system parts and labors BUT unfortunately my refrigerator does not qualify for that.
(2) The rep didn't know why it's not covered so the call was passed to a supervisor and I spoke with a supervisor and was told certain models have this 2-5 year warranty but not all, my model does not have it so if they schedule a call I will be charged parts and labor.
(3) She then told me if I want to schedule a tech visit the earliest is Dec 13 and the visit window is 8am to 4pm.

I guess I am out of luck.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow, refrigerators are on short supply. Since I need one that fits the wall cabinet cavity (height and width clearances), there are only a few models available. The soonest I can get one is Dec 26, another model is available on Apr 9. What?

If the refrigerator side is still working, how soon will the whole thing fail?


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

I would say you don’t have long. Really no time table I could give you. Could fail tomorrow or last a few weeks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

BayouRunner said:


> I would say you don’t have long. Really no time table I could give you. Could fail tomorrow or last a few weeks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you.

I have a new fridge ordered and thankfully the manager at Lowes was able to escalate the delivery for me, normally would be Dec 18 the earliest but they were able to prioritize an emergency delivery so it will hopefully be before the weekend is over.

Which brings up the issue with the Whirlpool warranty. It was a real pain to go through their multiple step robotic phone menus (and sadly everyone does it not just Whirlpool), but after 30 minutes I got to talk to a live person. At first I was going to just schedule a visit, and I was told it will be Dec 13 the earliest with an all day window. You have to schedule through them and they send an FSP (Factory Service Professional or something). The thing is I can't wait till Dec 13 without a working freezer anyways. So I asked her to confirm that my warranty is good, and she put in the model number and said no. I asked why, she said she doesn't know but the "leadership" said no. I asked to be transferred to a manager who then told me some models have the seal system warranty some don't, my model doesn't. Oh well. But even if I am under warranty, to wait till Dec 13 for a visit seems too long, that's not the visit to fix it, it is just a visit to diagnose, it may be fixed or may be "need to come back with special order parts". So this is how these warranty or extended warranty programs get you.


----------



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

Have you tryed to unplug the fridge to defrost it?





Whirlpool Refrigerator - Refrigerator Not Defrosting - Repair Parts | Repair Clinic


Here are the most common reasons your Whirlpool refrigerator isn't defrosting - and the parts & instructions to fix the problem yourself. We make fixing things easier!




www.repairclinic.com


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

rogerwh said:


> Have you tryed to unplug the fridge to defrost it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. In the past when I had a defrost issue it is usually the drain that runs down the back that is clogged by some debris and you would end up with ice sheets and build up all over the bottom of the freezer. This is on the back side which is totally different and not something I have seen before, this is a rental apartment and I have 8 other refrigerators of the same brand and model in other properties with no issue despite this being the newest. The problem is I need to get tenants up and running and there is really no time for extended troubleshooting if their food can't be kept cold. Once I get them a new fridge I can move this one to a storage or a vacant unit then I can troubleshoot. Multiple people have IDed this as a sealed system issue and if I have to replace each part of the sealed system it will be twice the cost of a new fridge.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Question: how there can be ice in the top and have it not cooling?


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

huesmann said:


> Question: how there can be ice in the top and have it not cooling?


It doesn’t have enough refrigerant to reach the evaporator coil. So it freezes right before the coil and the compressor never shuts off. Causing the ice to build up at top. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

BayouRunner said:


> It doesn’t have enough refrigerant to reach the evaporator coil. So it freezes right before the coil and the compressor never shuts off. Causing the ice to build up at top.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the explanation, I was wondering that myself.


----------



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

BayouRunner said:


> It doesn’t have enough refrigerant to reach the evaporator coil. So it freezes right before the coil and the compressor never shuts off. Causing the ice to build up at top.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The reason I suggested the defrost, is because I have a fridg that frost up in a inconvenient location that needs defrost once a year. It runs perfectly otherwise. I missed the part where the OP said anything about the compressor running all the time.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Defrost won’t help him. That piece so ice is the only thing cooling his food right now. She is toast. Not worth repair.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

well, what do you know, I just ordered a brand new refrigerator, same brand, same model, and after the hauled off the old one (that's only 2 years old) and put in a brand new one, after running for 36 hours it is exhibiting the same symptoms, too warm even when set to the coldest settings. A small cup half filled with water will not freeze after 12 hours.

Am I so lucky I go two lemons? Same exact model WRT318FZDW02.

I could have ordered a different fridge but there is a height and width limits due to cabinets on top (65-3/4"), wall on one side and cabinet on the other (31") and due to COVID many fridges are on back order so I took the last available identical unit in my area. Now I am back to the same boat. There has to be something I am missing.

Can a leaky door cause this? For example a bad door seal causing a leak, and the compressor works and works to try to overcome it but couldn't? What else can I check on a brand new fridge? Of course Whirlpool service is off on weekends.


----------



## Notatech (10 mo ago)

miamicuse said:


> I have a Whirlpool refrigerator model WRT318FZDW02 where the top freezer is not cooling. The bottom refrigerator is cooling fine.
> 
> Called an appliance company they came out and took off the back panel of the freezer, saw some ice buildup in the back and concluded this is a sealed system leak and the only solution is to replace it with a new fridge as the repair would cost three times more than the refrigerator. This is what the back looks like with the cover off.
> 
> ...





miamicuse said:


> I have a Whirlpool refrigerator model WRT318FZDW02 where the top freezer is not cooling. The bottom refrigerator is cooling fine.
> 
> Called an appliance company they came out and took off the back panel of the freezer, saw some ice buildup in the back and concluded this is a sealed system leak and the only solution is to replace it with a new fridge as the repair would cost three times more than the refrigerator. This is what the back looks like with the cover off.
> 
> ...


I have the same issue with Whirlpool WRT348FMEB00.


----------



## Notatech (10 mo ago)

Help! Am I going to have to replace the refrigerator? The evaporator fan is working and the thermistor in fridge and freezer tested OK.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

I was told by the tech a repair will mean the replacement of the sealed system and it will be $1500. Since it's a $700 fridge I opted to just replace it.


----------



## Notatech (10 mo ago)

miamicuse said:


> I was told by the tech a repair will mean the replacement of the sealed system and it will be $1500. Since it's a $700 fridge I opted to just replace it.


That's what I was afraid of. However, thank you for letting me know how you proceeded with the issue.


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Sounds like you need to write a CMRR Letter to the Pres & CEO of whirlpool and tell him of your experiences and how bad their products are...it's time the consumer raises hell and says enough is enough !!! whirlpool sux !! my ice maker went out in 14 mo's and had to buy a new one....horrible company! I would send the unit back you just bought and get another make/model that fits your footprint


----------

